# Auslegung Steuertrafo, Netzteil



## Erdferkel (11 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen Steuertrafo 400/230VAC und ein Netzgerät 400/24VDC für mein Projekt. Wie legt ihr diese Geräte aus, und welche Toleranzen sollte man einhalten?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## edi (11 Oktober 2007)

> einen Steuertrafo 400/230VAC


 
Also ich mach das so :
Summe der Halteleistungen aller Schütze und sonstiger 230 V Verbraucher plus 30 % Reserve ( Lieber haben als nichthaben  ). Dann ist wichtig ,das der Trafo eine hohe Kurzzeitleistung hat , mindestens 3x Nennleistung . ..... ist auch für das ordnungsgemäße Auslösen von "Steuersicherungen" bei weiteren Leitungslängen wichtig......
kommt ja auch darauf an welche Characteristik die "Sicherung" hat .
Am besten ist immer nachrechnen....


----------



## HDD (11 Oktober 2007)

He,
http://www.moeller.net/de/support/index.jsp
Schaltungsbuch
HDD


----------



## norika (16 April 2018)

Hallo!



können wir zwei elektronische geregelte Netzgeräte mit 24VDC Pararell schalten, damit wir die Leistung von 150W auf 300W erhöhen können?

funktioniert das nur mit einer spezialschaltung? so dasbeide bei laständerung die Last gleichmässig aufgeteilt ist?

gruß andi


----------



## M-Ott (17 April 2018)

Normalerweise steht das in der Bedienungsanleitung des Netzteils.


----------

